

HTML5 Datalist - stevewillensky
http://davidwalsh.name/datalist

======
pav3l
<http://caniuse.com/datalist>

Unfortunately still not supported on safari or IE9. Don't rush to throw away
those Javascript widgets quite yet.

------
sergiotapia
This... this is phenomenal. Thank you for sharing this link.

This will cut my development time drastically because I use autocomplete on
many different pages of an internal web application and I decide what browsers
the sales people (85% of the company) use.

I'll for sure install Chrome for them and save the company time and money by
using this HTML5 feature. Nice find!

------
pessimism
This is truly great, and might actually be something I could use—although it
needs to interface with a list of hundreds or thousands of entries. I don’t
know if it is scalable in that case. Probably not, if it needs to display the
entire list, which means that this intended for a relatively small list.

I recently had the non-existent pleasure—on the same project—of implementing a
fall-back for the `datetime-local` input type, which is only available on very
few browsers, even though it is absolutely critical to a good mobile
experience.

This fails very gracefully compared to the `datetime-local` input type turning
into a `text` input.

This is one of the perks of using Opera as my default desktop browser, by the
way. Shame so many developers choose to ban it.

~~~
Achshar
I have also thought of using them. One option if it doesn't scale is use ajax
and get list from servers from what user types and still use this to skip the
js/css work. Still reduces the work needed by quiet a bit.

~~~
pessimism
Definitely. It just seems to go against the intent. But it’s not like my
project isn’t littered with JS files, so a line of JavaScript more or less
probably won’t make much of a dent. Especially when it is a fairly lightweight
service.

I already have a fair amount of HTML5 fall-back code and whatnot.

------
bookcasey
Chris Coyier made a great polyfill for datalist: <https://github.com/CSS-
Tricks/Relevant-Dropdowns>

------
shannonbailey78
Awesome feature, this will autocomplete very easy to implement.

------
chris_wot
Demo didn't work for me on iOS 6...

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
It's not supported in iOS, but all recent Desktop browsers implement it
(except Safari).

<http://caniuse.com/#search=datalist>

